# I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti



## wainscottbl (Mar 5, 2015)

So on another forum there is a post about "unpopular opinions you hold". Mine. I would like to eat human flesh at least once. I mean if it were not wrong. Not talking about murder, though I love Hannibal Lecter. Put the question of killing aside. Also the whole if you were freezing in the mountains, because that is a very different matter. Just in itself, would you like to try human flesh? Just out of curiosity? A man in Japan had a $600 plate dinner of his testicles.....

Weird. But a lot of people do think of these things. I am not THAT crazy! Just a little. I am curious! Let's not get into morality. That's forbidden. Just would you like to? Murder is not a factor, nor the whole there is nothing too eat and your are starving in the Andes....

EDIT: I mentioned wrongness, but what I mean by no moral discussions is nothing beyond the simple essence of that. I think common sense applies.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

I know what happened in the Andes but no, I would not have been able to eat human flesh.  Just as I would not be able to eat my dog if I was starving.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 5, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I know what happened in the Andes but no, I would not have been able to eat human flesh.  Just as I would not be able to eat my dog if I was starving.



If killing was not involved somehow I would rather eat human flesh and a dog. There is something about dog that just rings unkosher. I am not Jewish and I eat pork. Besides, human flesh takes like chicken  pork. The way I know that is I watched a documentary on it, and the cannibals in the third worlds said human flesh taste rather like pork. But there is just something about eating a dog, on a grounds of  immediate thought of taste, that repulses me. It's not that they are cute, but just the look of a dog and what their meat would be like I guess. I know this makes no sense. How can a human look more tasty than a dog? My brother in law ate dog in Mexico.  He was a Mormon missionary there. I cannot remember what he said it tasted like, but I do not think he liked it. I think he said it was not horrible, but not very good. 

This came up on another forum, but also I am dying for the _Hannibal_ series to come back on, which is not until Summer now. Season 3. It seems it is one of NBCs lower rated shows and they are trying to keep it out of competition. But also weird stuff like cannibalism and serial killers fascinates me. But I do not want to see what killing people is like. I could likely live with killing in self-defense. I could sleep at night. But not cold blooded killing.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

Possibly this is where the difference is between you and I.

I am Jewish and I keep strict Kashrut regarding food.  Therefore I would starve rather than eat any part of a human body, and much as I love my dog she would also "be off the menu" as dogs cannot be eaten.  I could not eat her even if it was permitted though, as it would be like eating my own child.  Yes I know she is not a child, but that is immaterial.

We do not eat people.  We do not eat dogs.  And we do not eat many things that no doubt many things you do.

Kashut is something that probably you would not understand.  I do and that is the way I live.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 5, 2015)

The real story here is not what you would do in the comfort of your home while typing away on the computer but what you would do under the most adverse conditions.  

Interesting how you guys frame your points of view.  I am reminded of the old Paul Newman movie called Hombre in which one of the female characters makes the statement she could never eat dog.  Paul Newman's original response was silence but then later on in the movie went into great deal of being in the situation and starving and eating dog after the plot of the story now puts the characters in peril.  Powerful stuff when you tell anyone what you would never not do...and the stuff that good stories are made of


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

"In the comfort of my home" - yes, fair enough, I accept that comment.  But I have, in the past, been in a position where I had no home and had no comfort - and had no food.  I did not have a dog then so the thought of eating her did not enter my mind but I survived by going behind small shops and picking up stuff that they had thrown out.  

I was not, however, stuck on a mountain in the Andes in a crashed aeroplane - but I honestly believe that my faith would stop me from eating that which is forbidden to me.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 5, 2015)

"This is good Jack. What is it?" 

"Foie gras."

"Nice fancy French name."

"Or fattened goose liver."

[Spits out food]


[video=youtube;gHUgvhExOfo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHUgvhExOfo[/video]


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

"Foie gras" no thank you - not in French nor in English.  The liver I eat is the same as my dog does, only she has hers raw and I prefer mine lightly sautéed and it is turkey liver, not that of goose!


----------



## dale (Mar 5, 2015)

i might consider eating a female, but not a male. 

no. that's a joke. i don't think i would, even if i was starving to death. because if shit has become that crucial? 
i'm probably gonna die anyway. and i wouldn't want my last act on the planet to be cannibalizing.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 5, 2015)

My chef at work says that it tastes like veal (Somebody did a controversial and very illegal study before allegedly publishing their findings anonymously)... not sure whether that would be a deciding factor for anybody but uhm, yeah. 

No, I wouldn't like to try human flesh. I would't even eat an animal if it had looked at me first/I knew it's name... I'm completely daft, in that sense (and many others) heh.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 5, 2015)

No, I wouldn't eat another human.


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I was not, however, stuck on a mountain in the Andes in a crashed aeroplane - but I honestly believe that my faith would stop me from eating that which is forbidden to me.



You can't make that claim. It's an anecdotal fallacy. 

You have never crash-landed on the Andes and been stranded for days – or possibly weeks – without any food. Ergo, you cannot definitively say what you would or would not do when confronted with the spectre of starvation in that scenario. 

At least not until you've been in that position and came out the other side unscathed.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

Sam said:


> You can't make that claim. It's an anecdotal fallacy.
> 
> You have never crash-landed on the Andes and been stranded for days – or possibly weeks – without any food. Ergo, you cannot definitively say what you would or would not do when confronted with the spectre of starvation in that scenario.
> 
> At least not until you've been in that position and came out the other side unscathed.



I am not sure what you mean by "anecdotal fallacy" - but you are correct in that I have never been in such a position.

However, I would hope that my faith would hold up under such circumstances.  I would, of course, prefer not to put it to the test though.

I also do not understand why you picked on my post when others, who posted after I did, also said they would not like to eat human flesh.


----------



## Sam (Mar 5, 2015)

Picked on your post? 

I _responded _to your post because it was the first one I read. 

An anecdotal fallacy is the mistake of using personal belief(s) as example(s) of sound reasoning or compelling evidence. You said that you would not eat human flesh because it would go against your faith. Sound reasoning suggests that you cannot make that claim until you are faced with the situation of being starving and needing food to survive. 

I'm not picking on you or your faith. I'm merely pointing out that it's impossible to say what you'll do in a situation unless you have been in that situation before.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

Sam, you are correct in saying that I cannot make such a claim as I have not been in such circumstances.  But I sincerely hope that my faith would hold up if I were.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 5, 2015)

Boofy said:


> My chef at work says that it tastes like veal (Somebody did a controversial and very illegal study before allegedly publishing their findings anonymously)... not sure whether that would be a deciding factor for anybody but uhm, yeah.
> 
> No, I wouldn't like to try human flesh. I would't even eat an animal if it had looked at me first/I knew it's name... I'm completely daft, in that sense (and many others) heh.



Interesting. I doubt the documentary about cannibalism in New Guinea, where the guy only found a hand full of people there who had eaten human flesh--in the old days before white man came and converted a lot of the population to Christianity, etc. They said it tasted like pork, but I doubt they have tasted veal, so....it's relative to what you can base it off I suppose.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 5, 2015)

Aw, c'moooon Sam, it's just a bit of harmless speculation. Bet you hate 'would you rather' hehehe. ^^;

I've heard people say it tastes like pork, Wains... Makes you wonder what people who haven't tried pork OR veal would compare it to... eep.


----------



## joshybo (Mar 5, 2015)

wainscottbl said:


> So on another forum there is a post about "unpopular opinions you hold". Mine. I would like to eat human flesh at least once. I mean if it were not wrong. Not talking about murder, though I love Hannibal Lecter. Put the question of killing aside. Also the whole if you were freezing in the mountains, because that is a very different matter. Just in itself, would you like to try human flesh? Just out of curiosity? A man in Japan had a $600 plate dinner of his testicles.....
> 
> Weird. But a lot of people do think of these things. I am not THAT crazy! Just a little. I am curious! Let's not get into morality. That's forbidden. Just would you like to? Murder is not a factor, nor the whole there is nothing too eat and your are starving in the Andes....
> 
> EDIT: I mentioned wrongness, but what I mean by no moral discussions is nothing beyond the simple essence of that. I think common sense applies.



Well, then.  Err.. To each his own, I suppose.  Nothing--uh, heh--nothing "crazy" about that.  *backs away slowly*

All kidding aside, no, I don't think I'd want to.  I mean, I know there's no river straight enough that it doesn't contain a bend, but I'm like 88% sure that I wouldn't want to eat human flesh in a typical day-to-day setting, regardless of how it was obtained.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2015)

Boofy said:


> ...[snip]...
> 
> I've heard people say it tastes like pork, Wains... Makes you wonder what people who haven't tried pork OR veal would compare it to... eep.



But what if a person had never eaten pork, how would they know what it tastes like?  Or a vegetarian/vegan who had never tasted any form of meat?


----------



## Boofy (Mar 5, 2015)

That's what I'm saying, yah. You mat have a guy who's never eaten pork or veal... but he's eaten a loooot of fish. Maybe to him, people taste like sushi. Or chicken. Or tofu! Or you know, ants/monkeys/whales/dirt/whatever.

I don't think that French guy (I think chef said he was French??) was THAT rigorous in his uhm... _study _so we're never going to know. Probably not a bad thing either.... Hehehe.


----------



## dale (Mar 5, 2015)

i don't see what faith really has to do with it. isn't taking communion sort of a stylized cannibalism ritual?
and i'm not saying that as a slam on christianity. i happen to be christian myself. but the symbolism of that ritual
is drinking human blood and eating human flesh. so it does kind of have an element of cannibalism to it.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 5, 2015)

dale said:


> i don't see what faith really has to do with it. isn't taking communion sort of a stylized cannibalism ritual?
> and i'm not saying that as a slam on christianity. i happen to be christian myself. but the symbolism of that ritual
> is drinking human blood and eating human flesh. so it does kind of have an element of cannibalism to it.



Good question,. That got brought up in class of mostly practicing, conservative Catholics. The answer was a universal no. Since for us Catholics the bread and wine really become the body and blood (let's leave theological differences between sects out on this issue please!) it would appear it is cannibalism. I suppose on a strict level it is but  the idea is that it is the body, blood, _soul, and divinity _of Christ. But we cannot talk about all that here. I almost explained it, but decided it would get me in trouble! It goes into a complex matter of theology and philosophy that is, well, more fit for a Christian forum. :cheese:


----------



## Sonata (Mar 6, 2015)

dale said:


> i don't see what faith really has to do with it. isn't taking communion sort of a stylized cannibalism ritual?
> and i'm not saying that as a slam on christianity. i happen to be christian myself. but the symbolism of that ritual
> is drinking human blood and eating human flesh. so it does kind of have an element of cannibalism to it.



Not being a Christian I cannot comment on that.  I would just like to think that my faith would see me through to not eat man or beast forbidden.


----------



## Sam (Mar 6, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Aw, c'moooon Sam, it's just a bit of harmless speculation. Bet you hate 'would you rather' hehehe. ^^;
> 
> I've heard people say it tastes like pork, Wains... Makes you wonder what people who haven't tried pork OR veal would compare it to... eep.



Yes, but my response is just harmless logic.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 6, 2015)

If cannibalism is so bad, how come when I whisper in my wife's ear she looks so good I could eat her up, does her face glow and a wry smile appear on her face... something is wrong here.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

> it's impossible to say what you'll do in a situation unless you have been in that situation


bah... I would never eat a loved one (heh), have sex with..., commit...,  inject... , the list goes on and on and I have no faith, whatsoever.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 6, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> If cannibalism is so bad, how come when I whisper in my wife's ear she looks so good I could eat her up, does her face glow and a wry smile appear on her face... something is wrong here.



There as something on History Channel or one of those other once good channels that said that the phrase "you're so cute I could eat you up" is a subconscious desire for cannibalism. I thought it was BS. Because you know


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 10, 2015)

I never even really thought about eating human flesh until I read your opening post. Not seriously anyway. I've now thought about it for about five minutes. I realize that, if there were no murder involved, and the donor was willing, I'd kind of have to try it. I'd just _have _to. I would not be able to resist it.

Then I'd spend the rest of my days waiting for someone to ask me what the strangest thing I'd ever eaten was


----------



## Ideduce (Mar 10, 2015)

There are other things you can do to survive really. For instance if you're willing to eat a person you're probably willing to drink your own urine. Which can be done ONCE before becoming to toxic to drink again. Or ring out your socks and have your own sweat this was done by a military person who was hiding from the enemy and could't get to water. If you bite your nails you're likely eating your own skin or even the nail, if if you don't eat the nail you might once or twice.
If I was dying, and that was what was in front of me I know I'd eat it. I'm starving, hell I'd eat the dirt I walk on just to fill my stomach, but that's because I'd rather not die or commit suicide. This also happened with Cubans who got on a raft and tried to get to america. Through the long trip they'd dumb bodies but after awhile they turned to cannibalism to survive the trip. When it's really that bad you'd be surprised what a person would do when faced with death.


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 11, 2015)

I wanted to make a funny post here... but I think it would be in poor taste.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2015)

I personally wouldn't, but I could see why someone would want to try it at least once. In principle I don't even agree with eating animals, although I justify that on the grounds of animal population control and survival. I suppose if I wanted to go vegetarian I could make the transition with relative ease. I already abstain from meat for more than half the year due to religious purposes. But human flesh? I don't think I could do it. Morally I just think that there *needs* to exist some sense of sanctity and reverence for humanity, both living and dead, otherwise I see the potential for a lot of slippery slopes and justification for evil. It's just not a line I don't think I could cross, although on a somewhat related note, I would *highly* recommend that our society put more thought into incorporating grasshoppers, pest animals, and squirrels into our diet. While it certainly carries the unsophisticated redneck roadkill stigma, I believe this may be a good way both to solve our pest problems, control the population of certain species, as well as satisfy our meat needs.


----------



## dale (Mar 13, 2015)

JamesR said:


> I personally wouldn't, but I could see why someone would want to try it at least once. In principle I don't even agree with eating animals, although I justify that on the grounds of animal population control and survival. I suppose if I wanted to go vegetarian I could make the transition with relative ease. I already abstain from meat for more than half the year due to religious purposes. But human flesh? I don't think I could do it. Morally I just think that there *needs* to exist some sense of sanctity and reverence for humanity, both living and dead, otherwise I see the potential for a lot of slippery slopes and justification for evil. It's just not a line I don't think I could cross, although on a somewhat related note, I would *highly* recommend that our society put more thought into incorporating grasshoppers, pest animals, and squirrels into our diet. While it certainly carries the unsophisticated redneck roadkill stigma, I believe this may be a good way both to solve our pest problems, control the population of certain species, as well as satisfy our meat needs.



squirrels are actually good eating. at least when they're crispy fried. but you can only eat country squirrels. city squirrels eat garbage
and human refuse. i don't know why i'm typing this.


----------



## Meteli (Mar 19, 2015)

A friend of mine had to have an operation to remove his wisdom teeth, I've actually had the same operation but got stitches, however his wounds were burnt, there was then taste and smell, and he thought "mmmmm, barbeque..." and then felt a bit ill. It's like pork, he reported.


----------



## Blade (Mar 19, 2015)

Meteli said:


> A friend of mine had to have an operation to remove his wisdom teeth, I've actually had the same operation but got stitches, however his wounds were burnt, there was then taste and smell, and he thought "mmmmm, barbeque..." and then felt a bit ill. It's like pork, he reported.



I guess auto-cannibalism is as close to the source you can get.:nevreness:

I once saw a documentary that claimed that until very recent times (or perhaps even as we speak) human flesh was for sale in Liberia (west Africa) in the form of seasoned sticks, sort of like beef jerky.

Also welcome to the forums Meteli.:welcome:


----------



## fallenangel09 (Jul 6, 2015)

I would like to  taste  human  flesh. I  love animals  more than I love  people  so there is  no way I  would be  able to  eat a dog.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jul 6, 2015)

fallenangel09 said:


> I would like to  taste  human  flesh. I  love animals  more than I love  people  so there is  no way I  would be  able to  eat a dog.



I don't know why, but I love this post.


----------

